# XM Strengthens Auto OEM, Traffic Services



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

After announcing new deals with American Honda, XM Satellite Radio said that Saab will offer XM in its vehicle models, beginning with the 2005 Saab 9-7X sport utility vehicle.

The Saab 9-7X makes its world debut this week at the New York International Auto Show, becoming the auto manufacturer's first sport utility vehicle. Additionally, beginning this fall, Saab will offer XM as a dealer-installed option on all of its models through its Saab Accessory program. Saab will further expand the availability of XM as a factory installed feature on additional Saab models in the 2006 model year.

XM also unveiled a new satellite data information service called XM NavTraffic. The service is powered by NAVTEQ - a provider of digital map data for vehicle navigation systems - and its new product called NAVTEQ Traffic. The service enables a vehicle's on-board navigation system to display current traffic information for a driver's chosen route.

XM NavTraffic will debut this fall as the provider of traffic data to the AcuraLink communication system that will be a standard feature on the all-new 2005 Acura RL. The Acura Satellite Navigation System will provide drivers with real-time traffic information integrated with an in-vehicle navigation system.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## reedl (May 10, 2002)

Getting the digital information about traffic information into a car based NAV system is the future. Gone will be the days where you need to tune to the traffic information channel on XM or listen for the useless traffic on the 3's or 9's or whatever it is in your area. Your NAV system will display the roads with traffic information right on them, and you have it calculate a route with the traffic information kept in mind. I would love to see this become available for aftermarket systems instead of just built in systems (like the Acura RL for example)

Reedl


----------

